# OLD COUNTRY BBQ PITS in Larado, TX



## leeman (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking at upgrading from my current Oklahoma Joe to something bigger and better.

"Old Country BBq Pits" in Larado has some nice units at reasonable prices. Have any of you seen/owned/used one of their units ?

I'd be interested in some feedback on their quality. They look like nice units.

I'm fond of this one:

http://www.bbquepits.com/BBQ_smokers...X80_photos.htm

  -- Lee


----------



## chefrob (Apr 16, 2010)

looks like some of the details were thought out.


----------



## leeman (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, looks nice (and heavy !).

  -- Lee


----------



## dirt guy (Apr 16, 2010)

What kind of price tag is on it?


----------



## leeman (Apr 16, 2010)

That one is $1450 (plus shipping).

  -- Lee


----------



## dirt guy (Apr 16, 2010)

It looks better than many I've seen.  Unless someone that owns one chimes in, I guess you'll just have to buy one and report back to us on how well it works.


----------



## leeman (Apr 16, 2010)

I guess I'll take the plunge.

  -- Lee


----------



## dangermouse (Apr 16, 2010)

As soon as I saw that pic I thought it looked awful familiar.  I looked around a bit and found what I was thinking of:  http://www.tejassmokers.com/products/2040cc.htm

Looks almost identical, and that one goes for $2500, so I guess $1500 is a good deal.


----------



## leeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, here it is. It was shipped on a pallet (nothing else). The sheer weight of it caused the log tray on the bottom to bow (no big deal).

I've coated the inside with Pam and am getting ready to start a fire in it to season it !

  -- Lee


----------



## mossymo (Apr 23, 2010)

Leeman
That is a very nice looking smoker, look forward to hearing your thoughts after a few smokes !!!

So, did you have it shipped 250 miles or make arrangements to pick it up?


----------



## marty catka (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet! Now get busy and get that puppy seasoned and smoking up some grub.  We want details and Qview!


----------



## leeman (Apr 23, 2010)

I had it shipped. They shipped it to Temple freight ($110). It was a two hour trip (round trip) to pick it up.

 -- Lee


----------



## leeman (Apr 23, 2010)

I've seasoned it. I will smoke some baby backs and a tiny brisket on Sunday for my daughter's birthday.

The unit definitely holds heat better than my old one. Seemed to use less fuel and last longer on a starter batch of charcoal !


I've noticed the vertical tower runs close to a 100 degrees cooler. I didn't realize the spread would be that high. Might need to put some charcoal in the tower (bottom) to increase the heat if I want to use it for extra capacity.

  -- Lee


----------



## fliphyzer (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey there,

4 and 1/2 months into it, what do you think now?

How is the heat retention, burn rate, blah blah blah?


----------



## graybeard (Aug 9, 2010)

How thick is the metal?

beard


----------

